# Reached point where ppl give me things, Cue Project #3! Rehomed!



## secuono (Dec 11, 2020)

Remember my arena build, The Pit, fiasco? 🤔

Where I hired one guy, then another guy, but ended up finishing things myself...Yeah, that one.🙄

So, second guy mentioned a mini his kid(s) lost interest in & them having around 29 other full size horses for life. This mini, his wife accepted to try & rehome. This is were I come into play.🤭

He asked if I wanted him.🤔

Wait, how'd you start talking about horses when he was there to move dirt?😅

Well, you remember Flugi, right?🐎

Yeah, chatted about her & not having any luck selling her. Well, somehow, the mini was smooshed into this convo. 🤷🏽‍♀️

Anywho, I agreed to take him, but only if he was free. 😎

Unfortunately, I somehow managed to fail at finding out if he truly is a gelding or not, his age, training or actual size. 🤦🏽‍♀️

He should be around the size of my 36" minis & be a gelding that is a bit of a PITA about mares. 😬

It has been awhile, huh? I got Pavlov because it seemed like he changed his mind. Whoopsies! 😤

If Yahoo Email had been updating normally, he would of been here last Sunday! 😲

But it didn't, so dropoff/meeting day was moved to this Sunday! 😱

I've set up the round pen for him. I'm all good to go! I'm excited to find out his true age, testicle situation, size & training level! 🧐

It sounds like I'll be 100% training & rehoming him. Unless he's something very unique & special, I'll be fast tracking him to the rehome stage! I cannot keep 6 horses forever!! 🤪🥴😵

And yes, it seems more & more likely that I'll be keeping Pavlov. I like her so much, even though we haven't had any real special moments together. The cold really is stifling that...😫

Stay tuned for pictures! 😃

Also, don't tell anyone...🤐


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2020)

His name is Oreo, I couldn't find any testicles, he's at least 38", if not 40" & he's 17yrs old. Guy had him since he was 6.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2020)

He is a cutie. I would have a hard time giving up a horse I had for that long. But I understand extra mouths to feed with the economy in the ditch.


----------



## secuono (Dec 15, 2020)

Since a storm is coming, decided to do a rushed intro.
Only my matriarch gelding, lol, had something to say. But from what I could see, new guy lunged at him, so...yeah, he got his butt chased for it.
Ended up putting him in the arena & putting pinto mini with him. Added another net & they were getting along before I went in at dark.

Dark mini is on the other side of the geldings, hard to see her.


----------



## secuono (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Dec 17, 2020)

Muddy mess today, typical for Va. Pretty snow one day, nasty mess the next. 
Anywho, opened arena for them to have mud-free ground.
New guy went exploring, he looks to know what hot wire is. 
Nets on both sides.


----------



## secuono (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Dec 25, 2020)

He measured at 39"!


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2020)

Oreo has been slowly letting out his personality...

Today, it was disrespect! I asked him to move over & twice he slowly brought over his butt at me. So, he got a good whack!

Decided to get Pavlov her own net, so she doesn't have to share with a crappy boy! Lol


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2021)

Moved a section of track & Oreo joined the main 4 in eating it down.


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2021)

Other than wanting to greet every horse, nothing bothers ol' Oreo!


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2021)

One of my sheep & two of my skeletons came with.


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Alaskan (Jan 31, 2021)

Those are some great photos.

Impressive how still he stood with the flag.


----------



## secuono (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Alaskan (Feb 1, 2021)

A unicorn riding a pony!


----------



## secuono (Feb 20, 2021)

Old phone, Corollas being pests...




New phone vids.


----------



## secuono (Feb 28, 2021)

Got some stuff to hopefully stop the erosion around the arena by getting grass growing. 




Oreo is not afraid of bubbles!


----------



## secuono (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2021)

Oreo vs kids
He turned into sleeping furniture.


----------



## secuono (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## secuono (May 11, 2021)




----------



## secuono (May 11, 2021)

To keep the peace & everyone gets their share, I set up some standing stalls!


----------



## Alaskan (May 11, 2021)

secuono said:


> To keep the peace & everyone gets their share, I set up some standing stalls!
> 
> View attachment 84920


Very nice setup


----------



## secuono (May 20, 2021)

Oreo got hand shorn!


----------



## Alaskan (May 20, 2021)

secuono said:


> Oreo got hand shorn!
> View attachment 85163View attachment 85164View attachment 85165


Was he not shedding put on his own?

Silly horse.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 21, 2021)

Are you going to use the fiber for yarn or string?  Horsehair is supposed to be pretty sturdy stuff.


----------



## secuono (May 21, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Was he not shedding put on his own?
> 
> Silly horse.


Nope.



Niele da Kine said:


> Are you going to use the fiber for yarn or string?  Horsehair is supposed to be pretty sturdy stuff.


Nope. The wild birds will probably use it.


----------



## secuono (May 26, 2021)




----------



## secuono (Jun 19, 2021)

Oreo didn't want to lead, so we worked on who the boss was for a short while. Afterwards, I dragged the barrel with him first.
But once hooked up, he did amazing! He couldn't of cared less, what a surprise! 😍


----------



## secuono (Jun 23, 2021)

Things that bother Oreo-🤔🤷🏽‍♀️
Things that don't bother Oreo- *scribbles continuously for hours*


----------



## secuono (Jul 18, 2021)

Oreo has been rehomed!
So has Słodka. 
And so has Tatiana's ewe lamb.
All together. 

This journal is now over.


----------



## secuono (Jul 28, 2021)

Okay, an update from the new owners-


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh nice!

Little kids to love all over them!


----------

